# Weekly Photo Challenge #40 for Week of 4/17/16



## wvdawg (Apr 16, 2016)

This week's theme is - ROUGH - the interpretation is up to you. 
The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 17, 2016)

This little Ruff Ruff had a ROUGH day.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 17, 2016)

Looks like Ruff Ruff is plum tuckered out!  Nice job!


----------



## BERN (Apr 19, 2016)

*Hitting it out of the rough*

Scotty hits one out of the rough...


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 19, 2016)

Neat shot - the one with the camera I mean!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 20, 2016)

*Bumpy ride*

Kind of a rough little road . . .


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 22, 2016)

Lookin good folks 

80 grit sandpaper pretty ROUGH


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 25, 2016)

Neat shot Mike!


----------

